# tikka t3 lite



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

info on the tikka t3 lite or hunter in 204? cant find anywhere. i would like to have one. thanks


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

I was looking for the exact same gun and i was told something in the import agreement for tikka the .204 was not included. They are made by sako and are made in finland. I am looking into building a custom one now. I have seen a few pop up on gunbroker.com though so if you search you may find some. Here is one http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=280918753


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

bnkr244 said:


> I was looking for the exact same gun and i was told something in the import agreement for tikka the .204 was not included. They are made by sako and are made in finland. I am looking into building a custom one now. I have seen a few pop up on gunbroker.com though so if you search you may find some. Here is one http://www.gunbroker...?Item=280918753


 thank you for your info. sweet rifle! i found it in 223, might just pick it up. what do u think about the cz 527 american or varmint. in 204? im liking the american but, im wonderin how accurate it be with the 21.9" barrell vs the 24" varmint?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was recently looking into buying a rifle for yote hunting. When I bought mine I was looking at the T3 and CZ. I picked up the Howa 1500 for a few a bit cheaper and spent the extra money on glass. I believe their .204 is a 22" barrel also. My Howa .243 shoots fantastic and it has a 22" barrel. Have you given the Howa a look? I am not ballistics expert so please correct me if I am wrong but I think small fast rounds like the .204, the concerning detail would be twist rate. What do you intend to use the rifle for?


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

try this forum.there are some really hardcore tikka guys there that can help you find what your looking for

http://www.tikkashoo..._html/index.php


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> I was recently looking into buying a rifle for yote hunting. When I bought mine I was looking at the T3 and CZ. I picked up the Howa 1500 for a few a bit cheaper and spent the extra money on glass. I believe their .204 is a 22" barrel also.	My Howa .243 shoots fantastic and it has a 22" barrel. Have you given the Howa a look? I am not ballistics expert so please correct me if I am wrong but I think small fast rounds like the .204, the concerning detail would be twist rate. What do you intend to use the rifle for?


 most are 1/12 twist. and does quite well. ill check into the howas. thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

callmaker said:


> thank you for your info. sweet rifle! i found it in 223, might just pick it up. what do u think about the cz 527 american or varmint. in 204? im liking the american but, im wonderin how accurate it be with the 21.9" barrell vs the 24" varmint?


I would guess that if CZ is building them at 21.9 that they have tested them and found them to be accurate. Barrel length does not equate to accuracy as much as people believe it does. What it does do is allow for more room to burn powder, thus upping the velocity. (it burns in the barrel behind and pushing the bullet as opposed to outside the barrel where it just makes a really cool muzzle flash). As for a heavy barrel vs. a skinny barrel there are severasl things a heavy will do for you. Theoretically it gives less harmonic distortion thus increasing accuracy. It also gives more surface area to cool the barrel if you are taking multiple shots in a row as when shooting prairie dogs.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I would guess that if CZ is building them at 21.9 that they have tested them and found them to be accurate. Barrel length does not equate to accuracy as much as people believe it does. What it does do is allow for more room to burn powder, thus upping the velocity. (it burns in the barrel behind and pushing the bullet as opposed to outside the barrel where it just makes a really cool muzzle flash). As for a heavy barrel vs. a skinny barrel there are severasl things a heavy will do for you. Theoretically it gives less harmonic distortion thus increasing accuracy. It also gives more surface area to cool the barrel if you are taking multiple shots in a row as when shooting prairie dogs.


 thanks don. good to hear from you. thanks for the info. love that tikka 204, cant find one here in the states. i think the cz 527 gonna be it. i have a new savage model 10 predator/ mossyoak brush in 204. shoots nice. too heavy for me if you now anyone in
terested 600.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought my girlfriend a T3 lite in .243... its a tack driver, the action is extremely smooth and the gun handles beautifuly...


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Same goes for the T3 , 22-250 ... Shot out the barrel in my old BLR and replaced it with the Tikka . Looking forward to this winter .


Patty said:


> I bought my girlfriend a T3 lite in .243... its a tack driver, the action is extremely smooth and the gun handles beautifuly...


----------

